# Bikemax auf der Hanauer zieht um - Räumungsverkauf.



## LTD Team (4. April 2007)

Tach

wollte euch nur folgende info durchgeben, der Bikemax auf der hanauer zieht in ein neues gebäude um, war gestern dort und habe ein paar schnäppchen ergatern können, in erster linie sommerbekleidung mit bis zu 50% rabatt.

vorbeischauen lohnt sich.

P.S nein, ich bin kein bikemax mitarbeiter


----------

